# Madone 9 Handlebar rattle



## kevina6 (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi all,

I have a loud rattle coming from my handlebars when cycling on anything but smooth roads. 

If I ride on the hoods or flat top it rattles away but once I move to the drops the rattling stops. 

Anybody else have a similar experience and found a solution??.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey, I've heard of the same issue with the cable housing sometimes. You can get some of the top tube housing sleeve to put in it or just try rerouting the cables and housing. Either one is more time consuming but I have heard of it. Good thing is, i've heard this with other bikes just form internally routed frames.


----------



## kevina6 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks. I've ordered some of the foam sleeve for the handlebars. Just thought it strange that the rattle stops once I am on the drops... was thinking it might be somewhere in the headset. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevina6 (Apr 10, 2017)

I think I have narrowed the rattle down to my ultegra di2 shifters... now to try and silence it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

Really? That is interesting. What did you do or how did you figure this out?


----------



## kevina6 (Apr 10, 2017)

Trial and error but when on a rough road I held the top of the hoods including the very top of the shifters and it was quite. 

Thanks for all the replies. I think I have managed to silence it. 

I cleaned and lubed the integrated brakes thoroughly. Then adjusted the reach slightly on the shifters to add a little more tension to the brake cables. I then used polylube on the springs inside the shifters. 

Took it for a short test ride on a very broken piece of tarmac and I seem to have a quiet bike again! will take it for a longer spin tomorrow to see how it goes 🤞


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice. Great sleuthing skills.


----------



## kevina6 (Apr 10, 2017)

Have had a couple of longer spins and all seems good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

